# Almond pollinator's how are they lookin



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Just around the corner is almond time, hope everyones bees are ready to rock.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Should know something Wedensday after I start going through them.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

The amount of dead bees on floor (indoor storage) look about right for this time of year. It takes live bees to kick out dead bees.

They looked good going in but won't know for sure until end of the month.

I have heard good and bad from keepers.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

Fed today, about 4 pound patties. Bees are lookin pretty good no complaints here.:thumbsup: 

Oh ya and thanks for the sub Mr Jarrett!!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

How do you fit a four-pound pollen substitute patty on the frames immediately above the brood nest?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Ours are looking good too. Patties do pay off. (Thanks Keith!)

As for how to get 4 # above the brood nest, we put them between the boxes, There is easily enough "floorspace" to get that much on. If _more_ is wanted, and they are soft enough, they will squish down and up between the frames a little. 
Sheri

A lot of the bees coming in won't be here for a while. I suspect we will know a lot more in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

Joseph Clemens said:


> How do you fit a four-pound pollen substitute patty on the frames immediately above the brood nest?



Just like Sheri said, right between the boxes. I put the sub right on a piece of wax paper. The sub was a nice consistency so it went up thru the frames fairly easy.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Just around the corner is almond time, 
10-15 pounds of Pollen Supplement or Pollen Substitute fed last late summer-fall makes the difference between Fat Bees and Skinny Bees to date. 01/04/2010.
Ernie


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*No substitute for good bees!*

I'm quite sure that no one is going to post that their bees look like crap.
At least, I'm not going to hold my breath for that.
How are my bees?
Um, lets see... "They are all perfect!"


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: No substitute for good bees!*

lol! that's funny! Well I did lose 4 hives out of a yard of forty.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: No substitute for good bees!*



HarryVanderpool said:


> I'm quite sure that no one is going to post that their bees look like crap.


lol, yeah, you are probably right. Maybe the question should be "Of the beeks you know, how are _their_ bees looking".

But when I say ours are looking good, I don't mean to say they are perfect either. We have lost about 10% of what we brought out here, about what we expect to, considering we bring them out so early.
Sheri


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Positive. Lets be positive.

The point is that we have provided our bees with the best nutrition available and they do look good.
I have had conversations with fellow apiculturalists and they did not feed their bees last August through fall and they have 100% dead outs!
Ernie


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: No substitute for good bees!*



HarryVanderpool said:


> I'm quite sure that no one is going to post that their bees look like crap.


Harry that's true, But, this thread had over a hunderd hits before it got a single post, that's all I needed to know. 

The normal "almond thread" has keepers wetting themselfs trying to post, twenty post by noon is normal.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Bees got another feeder full of syrup and a patty this last wk. 10% +/- loss so far so I'm satisfied. If they've made it this far they should be fine. I ordered queens for mid feb expecting a 13% loss. Oh yeah the question, Look'n good.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

It seems to be all over the place this year.
I am aware of a few major crashes totalling many thousands of hives.
On the other hand some are very pleased with what they are seeing.
Another observation is that it may be an every other year thing.
Those that had to restart many hives last year are in excellent shape this year in many cases.
The opposite seems to hold true in somewhat lesser degree.
There seems to be a high variability from beek to beek and also within operations.
Those are my observations in Oregon, Kieth, this winter.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

OK Keith, mine look pretty good last I saw them, a week before Christmas, definitely better than last year and we had pretty good bees last year. Could be that the question was asked at a time when beekeepers are just getting ready to get back in the bee yard. I hope I am not the only beekeeper that takes a little time off over the holidays.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> OK . Could be that the question was asked at a time when beekeepers are just getting ready to get back in the bee yard. .


That could be Jim, here in Cali the keepers are putting on sub at a fast clip, but very cold in Texas so they be week or so behind.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

We have all of ours in east Texas which is usually a bit more bee friendly than California through the winter months. This year could be a bit different as the arctic cold that is just coming through here is expected to result in lows in the mid teens for a couple of days through all of east Texas.... yikes!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Just started looking through some today. There were the Good, the Bad , and the Ugly.But all were alive , and really p.o.'d at being messed with. My hands are kinda puffy, but Sierra Pale Ale seems to help with that.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

here in Cali the keepers are putting on sub at a fast clip

Agreed, and the weather is with us to give them their happy meals.
However, Southern California is still dry.
Ernie


----------



## F&D (Aug 21, 2009)

We shipped a load out last week. They looked good. We have been feeding them. How is the weather been in Calf. for the bees?

My dad has had about a 30% lost with his hives. I have had about 60% loss.
We still have about 3 loads to go, if we can get them out of the snow.

Fred


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Just got back from Cali yesterday. I moved 3 of 4 semis down this week. Bees look great. Lost about 120 hives but the rest are big. Wasn't sure how they'd look since I waited so long to bring them down and they had to sit through some cold weather here in Utah, down to -20 F. The diesel in my truck even gelled! I think the cold in Utah may be easier on the bees than the foggy, drippy wet, yucky stuff we had in Cali this week?? Anyway, hopefully they'll still look good in 3 or 4 weeks when I get graded.


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Long range weather forcast is for heavy rain starting 1-19-10, lasting at least 4 days.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's the URL for NOAA:
http://www.noaa.gov/
Ernie


----------



## Mike. T. (Dec 8, 2009)

It's been raining with more rain and wind, had a tornado warning for fresno and madera counties but nothing touched down.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Jabuary 23, 2010
We have some sunshine in the forecast today, Sunday and Monday. More rain by Tuesday
So, I will be feeding some Pollen Supplement plus filling the inside feeders.

Ernie


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

27 and snowing here. Not the best weather for working bees.
On the plus side:http://www.redding.com/news/2010/jan/23/recent-storms-leave-sierra-snowpack-above/
Its getting close to time to start moving to the orchards.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Saw some hives placed in the orchards today south of 
Red Bluff CA today. 20 + days early


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

We are starting tonight. There is a lot of rain in the long range forecast, so best move while you can. You know how slick those orchards can be.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

loggermike said:


> There is a lot of rain in the long range forecast, so best move while you can. You know how slick those orchards can be.


LM, you make it sound like there dry at the moment.LOL  good luck too you.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Moved in a semi last night. Good thing my 550s 4X4. Never would have made it without.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Its gonna be lots of fun this year...lets go mud boggin...


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Just picked up my first 1 ton load.. and buried the truck.Off to a great start..


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I really really hate getting stuck in the mud. Makes me say bad words.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Sounds like you guys need some of these
http://www.mattracks.com/html/200_series.htm


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Hmmm,...memories of wet years getting them out...

Sand is good. Gumbo, alkali, is bad. I bet those track layer pickups can get stuck too.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

At least they get stuck good.

I've been hearing some bad stories on hive loss. I was just informed I'm at about 15-20% loss now and half of that was in the last 2-3 weeks. In some the boxes are just empty with no bees in them. Robbing is part of it(entrance reducers fell out) but not much. Most of the ones that are left look really good(from the guys taking care of them). Heard of another WI beek that sent 4 loads and almost 2 loads worth are empty. I think they were in TX for a while before going to CA.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Beeslave said _"Heard of another WI beek that sent 4 loads and almost 2 loads worth are empty. I think they were in TX for a while before going to CA"_
With 2 loads empty he must have known their frame count before transit. yes , no, maybe?
Ernie


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Word of mouth passed on a few times. I don't know how long they were in TX or have been in CA. Even the dumbest beek I don't think would send empty boxes but it is a possibility.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Bees were in boxes when they were loaded 1st week of Jan.. This only one of 5 seperate stories I've run across in the past week with similar results. 3 of these stories I have confirmed from multiple sources.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

That's got to be an interesting situation when the grove owner/manager does a hive check when they arrive/are set out.


----------

